# Original Thriller album, not the remastered junk



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Anyone have a copy. In quick search I couldn't find it. I would really like Dirty Diana (as the only version you can find now is the radio edit not even the album track), Dangerous, Bad, and Off The Wall. You can find ok stuff from other artists but damn Michael's stuff is destroyed. 

One of my motivation's is my kids really dig old Mike and Thriller is a great sq album. It would be easy to show them the differences and get (especially my oldest) even more interested in good sound. 

Any help would be appreciated. Point me to a for sure online copy, disc, or email. Obviously I could cover shipping for a disc. Email is best for everyone.


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

Go to HDtracks.com and search for Michael Jackson. 

They have _Off the Wall, Thriller, Bad_, and _HiStory_ in Hi-Res! I think the these albums come from the original master tracks. 

Don't get the newer "remastered" albums because they were severely compressed during the remastering process and sound like crap. Quincy Jones actually sued the estate of Michael Jackson over allowing the "audio butchering" done to the music during the remastering process. Here is Michael Fremer from Analog Planet and Stereophile magazine talking about being a star witness regarding the sound quality of MJ's _Bad_ album during the trial: https://youtu.be/6qHvOaUYwWQ


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Thriller and Off the Wall are versions released in 2013 + 2014 so I'm pretty sure they are not the original. But I don't know for sure. That's why I posed this question. I'm just not sure where/how to know or look. Dangerous is from 2001 so it might not be the chopped up version but that wasn't spectacular to begin with. 

I remember streaming songs from Thriller the first time and I'm like "what the heck? This doesn't sound right." I didn't know why then but immediately noticed it. Thought it was just crappy compression but have since found out about the destruction of original albums with remasters. I know some remasters are better but not often from what I've seen.


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

I purchased the The Essential Michael Jackson in 96kHz/24bit FLAC from HDTracks and it was released in 2005.

I think its dynamic range might have been compressed too because it seems louder than I remember.


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

I got both the _Bad _and _Number Ones_ albums from HDTracks, both of which has the song "Bad". The _Bad_ album's "Bad" supposedly comes from the original master and sounds incredible. The same song from the Number Ones album sounds horrible. Playing both back to back I could easily tell the remastering done for the _Number Ones_ album was done very "Bad"ly and was the reason for the Quincy Jones lawsuit talked about in the video I linked above.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

So are you saying the bad album is original? You think...


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

Theslaking said:


> So are you saying the bad album is original? You think...


Yes I think that the _Bad_ album on HDtracks was made from the original master tracks. Songs from it and the _Thriller_ album sound greatly better than the same songs that are on the _Number Ones_ album.


----------

